# Paphiopedilum charlesworthii fm. sandowiae (album) ‘Titan’ AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 4, 2020)

Another charlesworthii album just came into bloom. I got this division from Hillsview Orchids couple years (or more) ago. A pretty vigorous grower and a well balanced flower. 

NS 7.5 cm, DS 5.3 cm

Awarded in October 2010 with AM of 81 points.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 5, 2020)

Perfect!I love it!❤🎖


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks Istvan. 

I’m going to sib it with ‘Green Delight’ AM/AOS I think. Or ‘Gigantic’ AM/AOS. Hoping for even larger flowers.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 5, 2020)

Leslie, that's a really lovely flower. Well done to secure a division for your collection. Congrats.  
I'm a fan of these green-white beauties and can't get tired to see them.


----------



## blondie (Oct 5, 2020)

That's a very nice form indeed


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 5, 2020)

excellent


----------



## musa (Oct 5, 2020)

Wow, so beautiful!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 5, 2020)

Thank you to all the nice comments. I’m pretty lucky to get this division from the kind Theresa Hill.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 5, 2020)

Lovely green and white flower. It looks bold!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 5, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Lovely green and white flower. It looks bold!


Kinda husky isn’t he?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Oct 5, 2020)

What a wonderful flower


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2020)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 5, 2020)

What an awesome plant.... does it stay that flat?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 5, 2020)

Very nice!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 5, 2020)

It's a gorgeous sandowiae....and the plant itself looks so damn well grown! Good job! 

Good for you, that I'm so far away (CITES-wise, that is) or I would for ever have pestered you for a division!


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Really lovely, Leslie. You are favored to have scored that division. But you deserve it as it looks really well grown.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 5, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> What an awesome plant.... does it stay that flat?


Thanks Rich, yes pretty flat. See pic after 8 days from opening:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 5, 2020)

Guldal said:


> It's a gorgeous sandowiae....and the plant itself looks so damn well grown! Good job!
> 
> Good for you, that I'm so far away (CITES-wise, that is) or I would for ever have pestered you for a division!


Hehe pester away.... I can send you pollen if you bloom a sandowiae... that way, you will have babies!


----------



## Sherry H (Oct 5, 2020)

Do you grow outside?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 5, 2020)

No indoors!! Under T5’s


----------



## BrucherT (Oct 6, 2020)

What’s the plant with stickers on the leaves, down and yo the left of the featured albino? Tag says “armeniacum...”


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 6, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> What’s the plant with stickers on the leaves, down and yo the left of the featured albino? Tag says “armeniacum...”


Behind the featured plant, there is an armeniacum var markii (album) in bud!!

Also deeper back are the malipoense albums, micranthum album and vietnamenses (this is just showing a bud!).


----------



## musa (Oct 7, 2020)

...I don't have any luck with my vietnamense, lost two buds already 10 cm high. I'm looking forward to see your armeniacum var. markii!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 7, 2020)

musa said:


> ...I don't have any luck with my vietnamense, lost two buds already 10 cm high. I'm looking forward to see your armeniacum var. markii!


I received this armeniacum markii album from Eggshells few months back, so it will be the first time this plant will bloom for either of us. Needless to say I’m nervous as it’s my first armeniacum to grow and bloom. 

My vietnamense has bloom last season. It seems to like the one spot in the growing area so I didn’t move it after repotting this spring. So it stays in this area with cool nights even during budding. Likes lots of water, which I think prevents bud loss. Did you water well enough? I say this because I have seen buds blast from underwatering in my case (wardii especially).


----------



## Rockbend (Oct 7, 2020)

Mine have never held pods - too hot here? Any suggestions to getting seed pods to hold?


----------



## musa (Oct 7, 2020)

I water twice a week but my temperature is pretty high, it gets never under 20°C and this summer the lowest was 23°C max. 34°C. The alternative would be extremly hot on the top shelves with peaks of 38°C.
That is the reason why I do not have armeniacum at all, I guess it wouldn't be very happy here.


----------



## Rockbend (Oct 8, 2020)

musa said:


> That is the reason why I do not have armeniacum at all, I guess it wouldn't be very happy here.



FWIW - I can trick armeniacum and a few other Parvis by giving them a 'dryer' season in the winter months for about 2 months, followed by a 'rainy' season for 1-2 months to convince them it's Spring and time to bloom.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 8, 2020)

musa said:


> I water twice a week but my temperature is pretty high, it gets never under 20°C and this summer the lowest was 23°C max. 34°C. The alternative would be extremly hot on the top shelves with peaks of 38°C.
> That is the reason why I do not have armeniacum at all, I guess it wouldn't be very happy here.


You still need a night differential of 10F or more to trigger bloom response for these hilly paphs. I give them almost 10C or more (25C days, 15C nights). 

I find that humidity should be above 45-60% RH for good stable bud growths.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 8, 2020)

Rockbend said:


> FWIW - I can trick armeniacum and a few other Parvis by giving them a 'dryer' season in the winter months for about 2 months, followed by a 'rainy' season for 1-2 months to convince them it's Spring and time to bloom.


How cool are your nights during this dry period? 

I actually do not dry them with watering schedule under lights (they get same watering times as all others), but rather dry them faster in front of the fan (blows 24 hours on them).


----------



## musa (Oct 9, 2020)

Would I need a night differential of 10F permanently or only for a short period in winter?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 9, 2020)

musa said:


> Would I need a night differential of 10F permanently or only for a short period in winter?


Only for the fall/winter period...


----------



## Rockbend (Oct 9, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> How cool are your nights during this dry period?



Depends of the outside temps: heaters are set to 55 but if we have a mild winter the average low might be 65-70 with only occasional dips into the 50s.


----------



## raymond (Oct 9, 2020)

Very Nice


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 20, 2021)

Just bloomed again out of season while carrying a pod selfing. Out of solidarity, ‘Green Tea’ is also triggered by the 12C cool summers nights we have been having few weeks back.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2021)

nicely done. Now an 'outcross'??


----------



## GuRu (Jun 21, 2021)

This plant produces every time gorgeous flowers.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 21, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> nicely done. Now an 'outcross'??


Good idea. I’ll cross ‘GreenTea x Titan’ as ‘Titan’ already has a pod selfing.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 24, 2021)

Send some of the offspring my way!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 24, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Send some of the offspring my way!


I can send you seeds. You have flasker?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 28, 2021)

Final pics, the day or two before they get pollinated:


----------



## Guldal (Jun 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I can send you seeds. You have flasker?


Sorry, I thought, I had answered this one already... maybe I, in the heat of the moment, deleted the reply instead of sending it?! 
Never the less, I don't have a flasker - I had at some point someone recommended, but as I hadn't the opportunity to make use of their service, I never got further with my inquiry into the matter. 
Might your friend, Xavier, be able to recommend someone this side of the Atlantic?
Best regards, Jens


----------

